# Pirate threads are awesome, but...



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2011)

o u


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

the ponies are coming just be shore you are armet with karots ,this is their only weak point XD


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]ZRhqyvvyauA[/youtube]


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 22, 2011)

lolwut?


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 22, 2011)

Ponies, ponies everywhere....

This show is quite possibly one of the most viral internet phenomena to ever exist.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2011)

Least the show is good ~_~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> the ponies are coming just be shore you are armet with karots ,this is their only weak point XD


Did you mean "Kratos"? because in that case


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 22, 2011)

:yaypenis:


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> :yaypenis:



where's the smiley for that! I demand one!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 22, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 B===D


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnZxvi37s[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnZxvi37s[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 22, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

>



And FrozenIndignation is the weiner of this topic apparently.

Congradurations, you win a mauling by rabid ocelots!


I must contain and quarantine this thread. Must not let the viral phenomenon infect the rest of the temp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Fel (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeez FrozenIndignation, what are you trying to do?
Turn this place into MLPtemp? 

Ah screw it.





If you can't beat 'em, Join 'em.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Jeez FrozenIndignation, what are you trying to do?
> Turn this place into MLPtemp?
> 
> Ah screw it.
> ...


Of course not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why i keep pony threads to EOF.

And all of a sudden I think I love you


----------



## Paarish (Jun 22, 2011)

It's threads like these that are the reason why I missed you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> It's threads like these that are the reason why I missed you








When I got capped I was liek


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone hates ponya ?
well


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> anyone hates ponya ?
> well


----------



## raulpica (Jun 23, 2011)

yaypsp generator


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> yaypsp generator


like we said 





;P


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2011)

Sees Pirates on title
Goes into thread
Sees pirate become a pony

"Oh Shit!! Need to get out now!!"

leaves thread.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 23, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> Sees Pirates on title
> Goes into thread
> Sees pirate become a pony
> ...


YAY


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> yaypsp generator


déjà vu


LOL I USED ACCENTS


----------



## Fel (Jun 23, 2011)

But to tell you the truth...these were the REAL ponies that I remember from my childhood.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 24, 2011)

From what I hear the G1 ponies are pretty good to =s just to lazy to check them out myself anyway

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQK_RRSJ3E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 24, 2011)

Needs more chrono trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://youtu.be/nNDMEVJzvfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 24, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W92m8do-Ux8[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 24, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Needs more chrono trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God dammit, dammit...damn you FrozenIndignation, you've ruined my childhood memories for Chrono Trigger! *RAAAAGE!* You leave me no other choice!

_*Cue Mood Music!*_
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct0GJyUZTwM[/youtube]

Now I shall call forth the almighty power....of..........





















Spoiler











RAINBOW DASH!




Spoiler















Also



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/092...ony-d3d390r.png



Is....is nothing sacred anymore!?

Even Ganondorf's not immune from the disease...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, I think thats enough Chrono trigger for now


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Okay, I think thats enough Chrono trigger for now



Yes lets ruin another series!



Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 25, 2011)

Needs more apple jack


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Quite





Edit: Not enough applejack? 
[youtube]http://youtu.be/HAwOCDDJCKU[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoiler












It's official....nothing is safe...



Spoiler












NOTHING!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

Uhh...bad news.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 25, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Uhh...bad news.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you Nimbus. Have a treat.

[youtube]ftvZFUg4HPc[/youtube]

[youtube]WiU9NC80v7w[/youtube]

[youtube]rmHAqgAFt6E[/youtube]

[youtube]hinqInEjjJw[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

Eye am not done yet



Spoiler











The strongest!


Oh and Ponies are for The Transient People


Spoiler











Is that So?



Spoiler












and



Spoiler








YEAH, I JUST RUINED POKEMON!





Spoiler




















AND MEGAMAN TOO!



not done yet!



Spoiler








BISOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!
YEAH I JUST RUINED STREET FIGHTER FOR YOU TOO!





Spoiler








ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA! 
Yeah, I felt like ruining JJBA a bit more for ya!





Spoiler








Ahem! Theres sand in my hooves!








GOD I AM LOSING MY MIND!


----------



## Jolan (Jun 25, 2011)

No, I'm the strongest!











Too Big (yeah that's what she said)


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 26, 2011)

God dammit....



Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2011)

So milk :T


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsSjpQjfi6c[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2011)

*insert random MLP picture/video


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)

Pinkie Pie is



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQK_RRSJ3E[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBiYqvoA42U&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZiZDOi4k_Y&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5BcEOPFEdk&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVn_T_kJvkE&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWwFax4yTkg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYIhgbdMSsg&feature=related[/youtube]


oh and... 



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLEm1B4is-g&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEs_xrDy-KI[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW8hrROuqcQ&feature=related[/youtube]



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSJ1EMJ9oe8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Nujui (Jun 27, 2011)

Dammit you forced me...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

>



STILL NEEDS MOAR! MOAR! MOAR!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QohruRE4ck[/youtube]



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/UYdJT_KY5_s[/youtube]



Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKmZFPvs-zw[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> VID SNIP



And we have a winner!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/iIejAv3yA7o[/youtube]


----------

